# keeping sulcata warm in the winter?



## chazd1984 (Apr 14, 2014)

So I'm in the process of finding my first sulcata. I am already prepared for an indoor enclosure while he/she is smaller. However I live in TN and the weather is fine outside for a good portion of the year for my tort, but our winters can be pretty cold. I'm prepared to build or modify a shed but I'm wondering what all will be needed to keep my my tort warm and healthy during the cold season. I realize a heater of some sort but I'm just looking for ideas. Does anyone here keep sulcatas where it can get cold? How do you keep them warm and healthy in winter months? Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 14, 2014)

Quite a few sulcata folks use the mini oil-filled radiator-type electric heater for the sulcata shed. I don't. I use pig blankets on the floor and either black lights or 250w brooder bulbs hanging from the ceiling. The sheds are well-insulated and closed during the nights. I'll try to find Maggie's Bob shed, but haven't 'search'ed in the new format yet, so don't know how successful I'll be.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 14, 2014)

I didn't find specifically Maggie's shed, but I found a nice thread for you:

http://tortoiseforum.org/threads/pe...-can-we-see-your-enclosure.59910/#post-570248


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 14, 2014)

Ok, here it is, and for those of you who like to do your own searching, I entered "Bob's Shed", ticked the 'search titles only' box and it came back with three hits. Here's one:

http://tortoiseforum.org/threads/bobs-shed.20710/


----------



## chazd1984 (Apr 14, 2014)

WOW! Great stuff! Its good to see people as far north as chicago, it won't get anywhere near as cold here. Some really good ideas too work from.

thanks


----------

